# Outlook Speicherort Vorlagen (win 2003 xp)



## hikeda_ya (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe hier ja schon einige gute Tips gefunden was den Speicherort in Outlook angeht.

nur leider habe ich nichts gefunden wo und wie ich den Speicherort für Vorlagen oder der Signatur verändern kann.

Standard ist:
 C:\dokumente und einstellungen .... \Anwendungsdaten ....

Da ich mich in einem Netzwerk befinde und ich den Anwendern ja die Möglichkeit geben muss egal an welchem Pc Sie sich einloggen auch Ihre Vorlagen und Signaturen bekommen - sollte es ja auf
 Homelaufwerk (H):\Outlook 
verweisen

wo und wie kann ich das hinterlegen?


----------



## Sinac (12. Mai 2006)

Soweit ich weiß nutzt Outlook diesbezüglich die Einstellungen von Word, und da stellst du das unter "Extras" -> "Optionen" -> "Speicherort für Dateien" ein.
Kann man über die Registry manipulieren, mache ich bei meinen Usern auch so.


----------



## hikeda_ya (12. Mai 2006)

kannst Du mir bitte auch den Weg über die Reg zeigen.

ich hab im Word alles eingestellt
und in der reg - User Shel folder - doch das dr... Outlook will nicht auf das Home Laufwerk zugreifen.


----------

